# 1/31/13-Finally Found Em



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Finished work a little earlier today and finally found some pompano. Didn't get started til 4:45 and caught them both in a 1/2 hr. before the sun went down. Caught on peeled shrimp but it was interesting cause their bellies were full of sand flea shells, guess I will try both next time. Water was super muddy but they didn't have a problem sniffing out the shrimp...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful sight. Congratulations.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck yeah


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

nice...


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

man thats nice! I gotta go getum.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

the magic hour. where did you find them?


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys they sure are good looking fish and were tasty too! Fishninmysoul just a little deep spot east of portofino though there were a lot of guys out in various spots that looked to be doin well. Judging by other reports they're everywhere. I was driving to Navarre again today and the water looks a whole lot cleaner might be a good day to hit it up!


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I was actually thinking about driving out that way while on vaca. Thanks for the info


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Good looking Pomps. Congrats!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice man! im taking my boys out tomorrow to give it a shot. weve never caught a pompano.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! I've caught a few of late over in Walton Co and I've seen others, their around. The guy in the sink was a nice one just shy of 3lbs


----------

